

"'Asshole' is just never going to fly here" (Adam Moss/NYTimes) - donohoe
http://www.flickr.com/photos/crownbooks/4365510783/sizes/l/

======
JacobAldridge
Context anyone? I assume this refers to this article published by William
Georgiades several years later?

